# R34 GTR zenon headlights



## EssexBoy (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm after a pair of R34 GTR headlights. Ideally complete and in good condition.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow Tom long time no speak.

you talking thousands these days

need to know if early or late spec 









NISSAN Xenon Headlight LHS - BNR34 Early Model #663101880


Compatibility:SKYLINE GT-R BNR34 Early Model 1999/01-2000/08 Brand:NISSAN Manufacturer Part#:26010-AA386 → B6060-AA386 Stock#:663101880




trust-kikaku.myshopify.com













OEM Nissan Xenon Headlight RHS - BNR34 Early Model #663101879


Compatibility: Skyline GT-R BNR34 Early Model 1999/01-2000/08 Brand: Nissan Nissa Part#:26010-AA386 → B6010-AA386 Stock#:663101879




trust-kikaku.myshopify.com


----------



## jm323232 (Mar 22, 2020)

JDM Nissan R34 GTR BNR34 Xenon Headlamp Set Both RH and LH Sides 26010-60-AA386 | Parts for Nissans

2,300 usd for the set.


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi there,
What's the difference between early and late models ?
I wasn't aware there would be one except the ballast maybe.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Xenon headlamps change from Series 1 cars to Series 2 cars. Series 2 cars (lense code 1618) have shadow chrome inserts as opposed to champagne accents on the Series 1 (lense code 1601) cars. Series 2 cars lost the light level actuator motors from housings activated via cabin switch.


----------

